# One of the boards finest members



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

at work: This was on our local news last night!

http://www.wmur.com/news/22470136/detail.html

I hope this link works.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Link works, don't know who you're talking about though...


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

You need to watch the video!! I think you met her b 4.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I watched the video, maybe I"m just tired - PM me!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Not sure who this is - but is it the girl who was using a fake name, getting free dogs, then selling them?


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

No way not her, I mean finest, hint, she is wearing a bullet proof vest! One of our local members and a great asset to the board.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

So lost on who she is but I am glad that she was discovered if animals were suffering in her care.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

No, she saved the animals!! Like I said finest member not bad member, on TV last night.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm confused. Are you using sarcasm, or are you serious? It sounds like, though she saved them from euthanasia, they were then subjected to neglectful conditions....

o_o?


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I wouldn't have recognized her if they didn't put her name on there..


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

DAWN!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

She is the LEO on the news clip..


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

heidi, i think it's okay to name names when it's something so positive. people are confused and may think you're being sarcastic when, in fact, this is not only one of the board's finest, but one of "new hampshire's finest" (which is what they call them here in michigan anyway)!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlDAWN!


okay... i got that much from the clip... whats her username?? [awaits PM]


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Heidi WNo, she saved the animals!! Like I said finest member not bad member, on TV last night.










I think the snow has gone to my head, I'm still confused, the member you are tlking about is the one facing animal cruelty charges and shes good? Or am I really not comprehending whats going on? (very good possibility, its been a long day lol)

EDIT: OOOOOOOOO


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: KonotashiI'm confused. Are you using sarcasm, or are you serious? It sounds like, though she saved them from euthanasia, they were then subjected to neglectful conditions....
> 
> o_o?


Yeah, it took me a lot of thinking, too! But I figured it out, finally. 

The two people who were arrested are NOT members of the GSD.com board. They are bad - selling dogs under the guise of rescue and not caring for them well. 

The police officer on the video, is one of the members of GSD.com. She is "one of the board's finest members" and hopefully will be okay with this thread!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

YAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

YES!!! YIPEE! I was watching the news last night and was like I know that cop!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I wouldn't either I never saw her in uniform!!
Job Job Dawn!!!


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

Whew! I'm glad that was clarified! Lol. I thought this was going to be another scandalous thread! lol.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I must be a ding-dong or something. I think I understand, but I didn't hear anything on the video about someone from here?


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: KonotashiI'm confused. Are you using sarcasm, or are you serious? It sounds like, though she saved them from euthanasia, they were then subjected to neglectful conditions....
> ...


Oh, wait, the officer IS the member! I get it now! I thought you said that the officer mentioned her. Whew! I feel dumb.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Yes, I recognized her right away, becasue I have met her. It was on our local news yesterday several times and also on the websites front page yesterday and this morning, I am very proud of her! Sorry for those I confused, she does look different in uniform.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

If she has Saber next to her in the video I would have recognized her right away.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: onyx'girlDAWN!
> ...


nm, found it


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Katieliz we also call them NH's finest and so when I said finest I just thought people would know what I meant. Now I see it from their persepective and I guess it was not so clear.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Sure am glad you guys explained that casue I could not open the link. 

WTG Dawn!!!


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Heidi! 

I'm glad the confusion was straightened out. Yes, I am the "good guy" in this story not one of the people arrested. Back in December we started this investigation and the mother voluntarily surrended 8 dogs and 2 cats. There was one tiny Chihuahua puppy that I wanted to take home with me it was so tiny and cute. The animals were in ok shape but the living conditions were absolutely disgusting. The dogs were mostly Chihuahuas and have all been adopted out by the NHSPCA. Here are a couple of stories, I wish I could show you the photos and tell you all the details, but we need to go to trial first. 

This is the second time we have dealt with these people so when they say they didn't know they had to be licensed, or that they can't misrepresent a service animal, or that the place had to be clean, it is BS. 

This is a perfect case of "Do you know where that dogs is going?" These people represented themselves as a rescue and no one checked up on them.

http://www.seacoastonline.com/articles/20100115-NEWS-1150397

http://www.seacoastonline.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20100205/NEWS/2050396


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Awesome, I had no idea you were a LEO. Good job!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Good job. Thank you Dawn.


----------



## KendraLovey (Jan 17, 2011)

What ever happened to those ladies??


----------

